# 18 Years Old Blood Test (RESULTS) LH,Prolactin,Test



## BigBuck (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey people I got my testosterone levels results 2 weeks ago , I had not time to post it before but here are the results

Leutenizing(LH): 2.4               Reference Range( 1-8 mIU/ml )

FSH:                    3.6               Reference range( 1-11 mIU/ml )
(^Wich Idk what does that mean)


Prolactin:             6.8               Reference Range( 2-17 NG/ML )



Testosterone:      380              Reference Range(160-726 ng/dL )



Sex binding Glosulin: 24.6         reference range(10-57 nmoI/L )

Test Free (Calculated): 9.01      Reference Range(2.03-13.48 NG/DL )

and another one?

Free Testosterone:       2.4         Reference range(1.5-3.2 ) ?


so there it is I think my testosterone is a bit low for someone at my age what you guys think?


----------



## GFR (Dec 4, 2011)

I think your test levels are fine, I also think you need to stop looking for an excuse to use steroids.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

Free T looks good.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

Your fine mine are at 365-380 at age 21


----------



## BigBuck (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok its been 2 months since I take that sh*** that made me feel like crap with no sex drive and I feel like Im almost recovered I'been getting the morning wood again lately and sex drive is improving so Ima leave it here and atleast I learned something from this  that I'm too young to be playing with testbooster's and stuff like that


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

Test boosters or something stronger like a pro hormone or AAS?


----------



## Deity (Dec 4, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Test boosters or something stronger like a pro hormone or AAS?


 Alot of teens are misunderstanding what these "test boosters" actually are, infact almost every time I've seen someone in one of the 2 gyms I go to talk about taking a test booster, its actually a ph/ds.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

Deity said:


> Alot of teens are misunderstanding what these "test boosters" actually are, infact almost every time I've seen someone in one of the 2 gyms I go to talk about taking a test booster, its actually a ph/ds.



Well they need to know the difference it can mean life or death metaphorically speaking


----------



## BigBuck (Dec 4, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Test boosters or something stronger like a pro hormone or AAS?


 

What I was taking is Mass FX sopposedly its just a test booster but It seems like Im sensitive to this type of things because it gave me very Painful NIPPLES and puffyness, also the worst feeling dead sexually-.-


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

BigBuck said:


> What I was taking is Mass FX sopposedly its just a test booster but It seems like Im sensitive to this type of things because it gave me very Painful NIPPLES and puffyness, also the worst feeling dead sexually-.-


*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Ultra Male Rx*


----------



## shearerr (Dec 4, 2011)

your blood work looks good. your test lvl is in mid section, so it's fine. 
mate I would love to have the same lvl of test as you, but unfortunately I have below scale


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

BigBuck said:


> What I was taking is Mass FX sopposedly its just a test booster but It seems like Im sensitive to this type of things because it gave me very Painful NIPPLES and puffyness, also the worst feeling dead sexually-.-



Damn man, make any gains off of it?


----------



## Disperse (Dec 4, 2011)

Free T is more important than total T.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 4, 2011)

IDK but I feel like they are low imo, may not be to others but I just can't live on low T LOL. When I was 18 or 19 not really sure, my T levels were about 500ng/dl and free test was about 2.8-3.1 that I remember. When I was 21 before I started my first cycle my test was still at the top end of 400ng/dl. Now after my first cycle and PCT I recovered very well and after 3 months of being clean my test was at 455ng/dl, which was pretty good imo. 380ng/dl isn't to bad but at your age I would expect higher and mine were even after a cycle. Even after years of cycles my levels off cycle are still higher than yours so IDK the deal. I don't condone AAS to young bucks as yourself but I would try some otc test boosters etc.


----------



## shearerr (Dec 4, 2011)

lol mate every lab has different scale


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow I thought my lab's ref range was bad. 161 and they'd send you off with a pat on the back!


----------



## shearerr (Dec 5, 2011)

161 can be equal to 250-300 in lab somewhere else.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, they're low. You need 1000mg test ew. Stat!


----------



## vannesb (Dec 5, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Your fine mine are at 365-380 at age 21


 
Wow thats low to me, at 48 yrs old mine were 345, and since then i get T from doc.


----------



## BigBuck (Dec 5, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Damn man, make any gains off of it?


 maybe 4-6 pounds of lean muscle and strenght was really good while on the cycle but when I stopped strenght dissapeared I think because I didnt even take creatine to mantain strenght post cycle


----------



## squigader (Dec 5, 2011)

Disperse said:


> Free T is more important than total T.



This.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 5, 2011)

BigBuck said:


> maybe 4-6 pounds of lean muscle and strenght was really good while on the cycle but when I stopped strenght dissapeared I think because I didnt even take creatine to mantain strenght post cycle



Ya lose your gains ?
Cause u didn't do any post cycle even over the counter?

Yeah creatine helps after any cycle


----------

